# Dsl 256



## CiTor (21. September 2002)

hallo leuz,
ich habe nun seit ca. 2 Wochen ne DSL 256down/64up verbindung (bei sunrise Schweiz). Diese Leitung gebrauche ich hauptsächlich zum gamen und normal surfen. Auch ma wieder zum downloaden von etwas groesseren filez. 

Eigentlich bin ich beim surfen ganz zufrieden. Diese connection hat einen Riesenspeed drauf (also ja für die 256). Auch beim downloaden habe ich null Probleme. Nun aber beim gamen. Ich spiele gerne mal ein wenig CS so zur Freude. Nun, CS macht nicht so viel spass mit einem Ping von 130 auf den meisten servern. Dazu kommt dann häufig auch noch ein Choke und loss. 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, was ich da unternehmen kann? Soll ich mich mit Sunrise mal in verbindung setzen? 

Danke für die Hilfe.

jep, CiTor


----------



## sam (21. September 2002)

dsl is an sich nicht so der game-überflieger, aber bei cs kann man einige sachen einstellen, ums erträglich zu machen...
z.b. kannste folgende werte in der config.cfg ändern/anpassen:

```
rate 			"20000"
cl_latency 		"-0"
cl_cmdrate 		"51"
cl_updaterate 		"51"
```
das sind dsl-einstellungen und dürften dir nen besseren ping bringen...


----------



## CiTor (23. September 2002)

hi,
danke für die Antwort. Hab diese Dinger sofort eingegeben. Geht echt n bisserl besser. 

cu

CiTor


----------

